# H: SM, IG W: Daemons, SM, IG.



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a few things im wanting here what i have:

30 Deathwing Terminators 4 with hammers rest standard
1 Metal Belial standin
1 Metal Chaplin in terminator armour
1 Standard LemanRuss with lascannon/Hbolters
1 Leman Russ Demolisher with same setup
7 Ogryns, 2 New style 5 old style

Wants: 
For IG i would like:
36 Assault Termies
either all sheild an hammer or 16 with shield and 20 with Claws
10 standard termies with 2 assault cannons and 2 powerswords
or enough termies with the options to do this and.i will overt them allmyself 
Or IG chimeras
For SM i would like:
Metal Karskins
chimeras

For either or both i would like Metal Daemons, doing this i will trade in your favor, if you trade me Metal Nurgle Daemons i will trade even more soo in you favor.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like terminators for IG too... but I think it might be cheating.

I might be interested in the ogryns in exchange for plaguebearers depending on how many you want and what country you are in...


----------

